# visual basic.net under mono



## flacochala (Jun 2, 2005)

hi, im new in mono and in visual basic.net development, but a freind told me that i could use mono for developing visualbasic.net soft in my ibook, well i have downloaded the framework, but what else do i need to start programming in visual basic... i really need help, fast.... thanxsss


----------



## Viro (Jun 2, 2005)

You won't be able to do most of the .NET GUI stuff that requires WinForms. Aside from that, you should check out the Mono page for more information. Keep in mind that since Mono is still under heavy development, the documentation can be lacking in quite a few areas.


----------



## chornbe (Jun 5, 2005)

Mono's a good product and it's coming along nicely. As Viro mentioned, you might as well ignore GUI applications for the time being. There's still too much Microsoft-native goo under the hood. I'd also encourage you to skip VB.NET and go right to C#. There's *far* more support, production code and people working with C# than VB.NET on *any* of the supported platforms. VB.NET didn't fix the stuff that was bad about VB, so there are certain weaknesses in VB that are carried over. The marketplace has all but shunned VB.NET for new development and is considering it a bridge to bring legacy code into .NET for conversions and such.


----------



## flacochala (Jun 6, 2005)

well, yes, i dont want to code in vb.net, but i need, as the program i have to do is for a college project and they order me to do it in vb.net..... so, i have no choice, i found a ide, in x-develop, but is not free and i have a 20 days demo... i need to find a ide that work loike x-develop, but a free one... i ve benn searching but i dont seem to find anything... has anybody heard of smotehing like this.... i could really use some help... thanxss


----------



## chornbe (Jun 7, 2005)

You don't need an IDE to develop for mono (or anything .NET). A simple text editor and the command line compiler are all you need.


----------



## flacochala (Jun 10, 2005)

But, how do i do to draw the forms, button, text box and etc???


----------



## jackgarvey (Jan 6, 2006)

I have virtual PC 7 running Windows XP pro and I just installed Microsoft Visual Studio Academic.  It's not rocket fast, but it does work fast enough with a mac mini 1.5 Ghz 1 Gig Ram.  Maybe you might want to consider that...


----------



## Viro (Jan 7, 2006)

flacochala said:
			
		

> But, how do i do to draw the forms, button, text box and etc???



You seem to have missed the point about Winforms not really working in Mono at the time of the original post..... and the fact that you can design GUIs without the drag and drop interface. All those IDEs that are available on non-Windows platforms do not provide such visual designers either.

Nevertheless, Mono apparrently has better support for Winforms now, so you might want to give that a look see.


----------

